# Versacamm SP300 or VP300?



## fcca1502 (Aug 4, 2008)

I know this question has been asked before, but I wanted to know whether one of the differences in the two models has been a problem for current SP owners.

The Rep I'm working with said that the VP is driven by a belt, while the SP is driven with a cable. He said the cable will require adjustment every 4-5 months. Thus, he's recommending I purchase the VP. Apparently the use of the belt helps the cutter with its alignment.

Have any SP300 owners had problems with their alignment, and required adjustment of their cable?

Thanks.


----------



## Hwy101 (Sep 12, 2008)

Talk about a rep trying to push the higher priced item!
Yes the belt is the one of the difference between the two along with faster print speed for the VP.
To say the cable needs adjustment every 4-5 month is totally wrong. 
I've been running my new SP for 8 hours a day 6 days a week for 10 months without the slightest of trouble.


----------



## fcca1502 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Hwy101.

In all fairness to the Rep, he wasn't doing a hard sell. It was just one of the differences he brought up. I thought I'd ask the question because I don't think I've ever seen that problem mentioned before.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Major differeences between the two are the belt drive, the USB interface on the SP model and an ethernet interface on the VP, and the fact that the VP has 2 more print heads allowing it to print faster. I have had my SP for almost 2 years and have not had to make an adjustment yet! It runs great and gets tons of use. If it was really a decision to make, I would go for a 540SP with the slower speed but a much bigger print area!


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

If you have the space, I'd have to agree that the only thing I'd redo about my Versacamm purchase is to get the 540 vs the 300.

Other than that, I'm very happy with my VP300 as the ethernet interface and speed were the key factors in the decision process.


----------



## fcca1502 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ideally, I would love to get the 540. However space and money will probably rule that out. 

How do you handle jobs which require banners larger than 30"? Is this something you have to just turn down?


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

We generally don't offer the option for larger banners but if the customer is willing to pay our rates, we will seam together whatever size they want.

We do have a few customers that like our work and are willing to pay the 15-20% premium but it is definitely not the norm.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

we get orders for larger banners about once every other month. I have a few friends that have the 54" and cna print them for me at wholesale pricing. Eventually I will have a 54" of my own!


----------



## fcca1502 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## fcca1502 (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay guys, you guys really have me thinking about the SP540 vs SP300.

I've been looking around town and it sure seems to me that a lot of the banners I see around here are wider than 30". Having the flexibility to go up to 54" is great, but is the added capacity something which I will use often enough to justify the added cost? Do you find yourself doing a lot of digital banners greater than 30"? I guess it really wouldn't make a difference if it were just regular sign vinyl.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Hwy101 (Sep 12, 2008)

If you think a large volume of your sales will be banners wider than 30" - go for the sp540.

That said, you still can produce wider than 30" banners on the sp300 with cut vinyl or digital vinyl media in sections - not the best way, but doable.

The sp300's new are going relatively cheap- $10K with inks, set-up, training and sample rolls.

The bottom line is YOUR clients and what they want.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I can do most of what my customers want on the sp300. The only thing is a banner every othre month or so and car wraps which I would love to have the 54" for! It is all about your market. IF you can afford it, go with the sp540, if not then get the sp300!


----------



## fcca1502 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

300 are graet for decals but a 540 is probably best.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Great for decals and nothing else? Come on, you must be kidding! I have run countless banners, car wraps, photo prints, canvas prints, magnets, static clings etc, etc through my 300 all with a grea tprofit for our shop. If I could, I would have a 540 but I could not afford one at the time. I think it boils down to what you can afford and then making it work for you.


----------



## fcca1502 (Aug 4, 2008)

Steve,

Where did you learn how to do these jobs? Is there somewhere I can go to learn how to do car wraps, magnets and signage? Also, what are static clings?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

FC - alot of it was through trial and error and alot of research on the net. I am teaching a class this friday in our shop that addresses just what you are asking,.....how do you maximize what you can do with your versacamm!? The focus of the class is to show all of the different products you can make and how to do each one of them. There is a lecture portion to the class and in the afternoon a hands on portion where each of the students manufacture all of the products. There is a large emphasis on garments as Imprintables Warehouse is the sponsor for it and we really try to showcase thier products and all of the amazing things you can do with them. I really see a need for this type of training out there and no on is providing it. It also makes a difference that you doing all of this in a working shop where we put it to practical use everyday.


----------



## fcca1502 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow Steve, that's awesome. Wish I could jump on a plane and attend your class. Maybe once I get my Versacamm I can convince my Rep to put on something like that over here.

I agree that kind of training is almost non-existent. I think it's great that Imprintables is sponsoring the event. Ever think of joining Josh in putting out video tutorials?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would like to do a video tutorial but I htin I would start with one showing basic workflow in versaworks and through the Versacamm. I would also like to do one on color management but there never seems to be enough time!


----------



## gspotstudio (Nov 11, 2008)

As to the original question about the belt versus cable between the VP and SP this is not a problem. Yes, a wire cable will eventually develop slack just like a chain on a motorcycle but it can be adjusted. The other differences previously raised between additionally print heads will let the printer print faster but quality wise the SP is a good machine. Definately consider the 54", someone once told me there's not such thing as a printer stretcher.


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I actually took delivery of an SP300 last week, and the technician will be over tomorrow to train me. Wish I could have gone with the 540, but money and space prohibited that.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

congrats on the new printer, hopefully they will give you good training. I did not get that great of training and I am considering going over to take a class at scuba steves


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Great for decals and nothing else? Come on, you must be kidding! I have run countless banners, car wraps, photo prints, canvas prints, magnets, static clings etc, etc through my 300 all with a grea tprofit for our shop. If I could, I would have a 540 but I could not afford one at the time. I think it boils down to what you can afford and then making it work for you.


Hey Steve, when you do your classes do you do all the the materials such as the canvas, static clings, magnet, poster etc?
when are your classes ?

Thanks


----------



## gspotstudio (Nov 11, 2008)

You'll enjoy the machine, I'm sure of it. Remember this philosophy, weird as it may seem. Don't be afraid of the machine, and don't be afraid to break something. That's why it comes with a warranty... right?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

As I was having our 42" subilmation printer installed today, I told the installer I was getting ready to buy a SP300. 
He spent the rest of the day telling me not to and buy a seperate printer and a seperate cutter. He told me of long wait times before the cutting takes place so the printing can dry with the SP 300 . Is there any truth to his comments or was he just trying to sell me one of his brands?
Thganks in advance for your comments.
Dave


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Dave - the time between print and cut is about 20 seconds at most unless you set it to go lomger. I saw a video about a year ago by Mutoh showing the amazing reasons why you should buy a seperate printer and cutter and how much time it would save you. It had alot of people swearing that it was the absolute best way to go. Now the latest and greatest from Mutoh is a combined printer and cutter. Coincedence?! I do not see the advantage of having to babysit 2 machines and try to multitask all of it when I can ave one machine do it all for me and I can concentrate on a different job maximizing my profits! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Steve, I just needed to hear a users point of view. I fully agree.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Martin - we are having another class officially in January but I am thinking of doing a smaller class in between then. We go over anything and everything that the class wants to including all of the materials you listed. The goal of the class is to showcase what you can do and give you the tools to do it. Let me know if you want a copy of the outline from the class and I will send you one via email.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Martin - we are having another class officially in January but I am thinking of doing a smaller class in between then. We go over anything and everything that the class wants to including all of the materials you listed. The goal of the class is to showcase what you can do and give you the tools to do it. Let me know if you want a copy of the outline from the class and I will send you one via email.


 
Hi Steve please do, I need to see if I can make it in between the cabins.

Thanks so much


----------



## gspotstudio (Nov 11, 2008)

skdave said:


> As I was having our 42" subilmation printer installed today, I told the installer I was getting ready to buy a SP300.
> He spent the rest of the day telling me not to and buy a seperate printer and a seperate cutter. He told me of long wait times before the cutting takes place so the printing can dry with the SP 300 . Is there any truth to his comments or was he just trying to sell me one of his brands?
> Thganks in advance for your comments.
> Dave


That quite possibly could be the dumbest reason a sales rep could give for buying two seperate machines. Wouldn't you have to wait for the ink to dry before attempting to cut on a seperate cutter? Wouldn't you spend more time removing the print and aligning it in the cutter? Complete horse...


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Dave - the time between print and cut is about 20 seconds at most unless you set it to go lomger. I saw a video about a year ago by Mutoh showing the amazing reasons why you should buy a seperate printer and cutter and how much time it would save you. It had alot of people swearing that it was the absolute best way to go. Now the latest and greatest from Mutoh is a combined printer and cutter. Coincedence?! I do not see the advantage of having to babysit 2 machines and try to multitask all of it when I can ave one machine do it all for me and I can concentrate on a different job maximizing my profits! Just my 2 cents.


Steve,

Do you have any issues with the Solutions Opaque and Clear products lifting up from the backing after being printed and cut?

We have found that if we allow the cutting after the print without a pause, the material has a tendency to curl.

If you have had this problem, did you manage to overcome it and how?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Raise - Try going into the cut controls and setting it to cut only and make sure the return to orgin after cut box is checked. Print the job (it will only cut the job) and then go back and set it to print only. When you do the cut first and then print the grpahic after, it does not curl the material. The other way to do this is to print with print and cut alignment marks and then allow the print to dry and cut it a day later but I like my shortcut better  Hope this makes sense and helps!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Martin and Dave - I just sent you both the overview for the class. Any interest in a december class? I have one in January but would be willing to do one in December.


----------



## lfalsetto (Oct 8, 2008)

Mutoh has a combined printer/cutter? What is the model number and street cost? Thanks in advance


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

lfalsetto said:


> Mutoh has a combined printer/cutter? What is the model number and street cost? Thanks in advance


Larry,
Mutoh does not have an integrated printer/cutter. Only separate devices. You're thinking of Mimaki.

-Dana


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Steven mentioned the Mutoh print and cut machine. I also know of the Mimaki and am not aware of the Mutoh.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I meant Mimaki - Sorry!


----------

